# Testing 8 Dec. Anyone else?



## valie (Nov 27, 2005)

Anyone testing out there on 8 Dec? To use a local expression, this time is really wick. Sometimes I allow myself the odd moment of optimism and think what if?  But mainly I try to resign myself to the inevitable  .  What's a girl to do, I feel like tearing my hair out some of the time!   

Anyway it'd be nice if there's some-out there who's the same date and we could cheer each other on!


----------



## Shoo (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi Valie

Well, I'm due to test a day later than you - the 9th. It's my first 2ww (ICSI using donor eggs)- sounds like you've done it before. From reading other postings on this site, it seems like just about anything goes; I must say that after the high of the transfer I now just feel completely back to normal and like nothing has happened.

Hope there are more of you out there testing around the same date - you're right, it *is* good to share it with someone.


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hello  

I'm testing on the 7th....

I went back to work yesterday having had a few days off and I'm really struggling with it. I feel quite on edge and stressed by the smallest thing. 

Anyone else like that?

 to both of you

Cecilie x


----------



## Shoo (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi Cecilie
I'm back to work today, but I work at home at a PC all day and I'm finding it a little bit difficult to concentrate! Keep getting distracted and looking things up on the internet! 

First time for you too huh? How are you finding it?


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi Shoo

I'm finding it ok (I think). OK enough to feel quite happy about doing it again if I need to. I am a bit fed up with how long it's all ended up taking - I did my first Buserilin injection on the 1st July. The 2ww isn't as bad as I'd expected, although I've convinced myself I'm going to get a BFN. That must be a self protection thing - coz only the gods know what's actually gonna happen!!
I hear what you're saying about the looking things up - I've just been trying to work out what my embryos should be doing by looking at an embryo website  
How about you - how are you finding it all? 
Cecilie x


----------



## Bratt (Sep 21, 2005)

Can I join you?
I am testing on the 7th, God I hope we all get the  we are praying for!
How are you all feeling?
I am going back to work tomorrow, can't stand any more days 
My tum is feeling a little bit af'y, not bad like it's gonna start and not all the time
How about you lot?!

 all round

Jen
x


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 8, 2004)

Hi Jen, Cecille, shoo and valie  

I'm due to test on the 9th, which also happens to be birthday    Is that a good omen or not?! I don't know! 

Feel like it's going really sloooowly, but on the other hand the closer it gets the more scared I'll get of getting another BFN. At the moment at least I still have the chance to dream! 

On my last 2 cycles I started bleeding early so day 7, this Fri, I'm going to be feeeling pretty scared   This is sooo hard isn't it? 

 to everyone  So hope we all get our Christmas wish 

LOL Nat xxx


----------



## valie (Nov 27, 2005)

Hi all, Valie here again.

well, we'll soon have a week up, I guess that's good. Like some-one said earlier part of you wants the wait to be over, part of you never wants it to come cos it might be miserable. My stomach has felt odd the last week, I was really worried in case it was a sign of a period coming but I've read loads of letters from successful women who also felt this. I really want to feel some sort of pregnancy symptom, any little thing at all!!

I suppose my embryos should have implanted now if they're going to. I'm not sure! It's just so frustrating that I can't find out if they're even still there!  The day of transfer I was afraid of sneezing or going to the loo or doing anything in case I lost them. Funny how you sort of come back to the real world a few days later. 

Anyway, fingers and legs crossed for all of us , good luck!!

Valie


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hello Valie, Kelsey, Shoo and Jen  

So we're all testing within a couple of days of each other 7th - 9th of December - how exciting  

Valie - I'm still confused about when the embryos implant - it's around day 7-10 after ovulation I think. But I don't know what that means when you've had IVF   By the way - I'm still frighetened of sneezing in case I lose them!!  

Kelsey - I'm sure it's a auspicious that your test date is your birthday    

Jen - you and I are testing on the same day  

Shoo - how are you today?

Loads of luck and  to everyone

Cecilie x


----------



## Shoo (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi Valie, Kelsey, Jen and Cecilie! The list is getting longer...I'm fine, have to go to London tomorrow (for work) which in one way will be nice - take my mind off it all. 
I don't really feel much at the moment - I don't feel positive or negative really, just trying to pretend it's not happening! I hardly feel any different to usual - no pains or anything (but then I rarely get af pains so that's no surprise). 

I can identify with what Valie is saying - you know, feeling frustrated about not knowing what's going on in there. After the transfer it felt like there was something "in there" (as it were!) and I felt really high but now...as Valie says,they might not even be there. (Sounding negative but I'm not feeling it really, also know that there's every chance for all of us of it working! Why not?) I think implantation is any time between 5-10 days after fertilisation but as Cecile says - who knows if it's exactly the same with IVF. 

Kelsey - I'm testing the same day as you (your birthday - wow!) - hope that it all goes well for you this time. Well, for all of you for that matter! It's really nice to be able to 'chat' to others who are doing this.

Hope you all have a relaxing day! Kim


----------



## valie (Nov 27, 2005)

Is anyone else tempted to take a test early, I know it's really silly, that it couldn't possibly be accurate this early but I can't help thinking just maybe!! I have to keep fighting that temptation. 

Valie


----------



## Shoo (Nov 29, 2005)

I'm the opposite - I feel like I *never* want to do it! I guess it doesn't matter what you do - but I think it'd be too early to tell yet...


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Oh yes - I'm very tempted... I ordered some early testing kits from the internet today. I might test three days early - which will be this sunday for me. Or I might lose my nerve at the last minute and hang onto that dream that I might be pregnant for a couple more days - who knows??  

Apparently, ref implantation, you count the EC day as ovulation day if you're doing ivf. If you're on a frozen medicated cycle, (like me), then you count from the day you start taking the progesterone... And implantation is anything from 5- 10 days from those dates. (as you say Shoo)

Hhope you all have a good night. Speak tomorrow.

C  x x x


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 8, 2004)

Hiya  Wow, it's so nice to be able to chat to others going thru the same thing 

*Valie* I feel a bit like Kim, too scared to test early in case it's not good news! Would rather hold onto the dream for a bit longer    Though, my friend tested 3 days early on her last cycle and got 2 very strong lines   I can sooo relate to how you're feeling... when I first had them put back, I was afraid to even bend down to put my shoes on... felt like I was made of glass, but like you say after a few days, you have to relax a bit or you'd go insane!

*Kim* Fellow 9th Dec tester    I'm not really sure how I feel either   Have had some pink CM today, which has really made me fret a bit, but other than that all I've had so far is the usual side effects of cyclogest...really bloated, on off cramps, sore bb's and eating for a small country  

*Celile* I've been sneezing, and was really worried about it effecting the embryo's! Are you sneezing too? Is that a good sign so you think? It is a coincedence that my test day is my birthday isn't it?! Hope I get my birthday wish and we all get a  for Christmas   I keep saying to my dh, I so hope I spend Xmas day with my head down the toilet bowl, coz that would mean I'd be pregnant!

*Jen* I have AF type cramps which come and go too, but my friend had those on her 2ww and got a BFP, and the clinic assured me it's normal after all the procedures  Though it is hard not to be effected by it, isn't it?

I found a build a pregnancy calender on a website called www.babycenter.com and put in the date of conception (e/c day!) and it said that implantation would have started for me yesterday if it was going to happen  It's quite fun to do coz it gives a predicted due date!

 and  to us all 

lots of luv Nat xxx


----------



## loujane (Sep 22, 2005)

This is my first post here - just found you!!  Am doing our first IVF (converted to ICSI) at the mo at Hammersmith.  Had one (hopefully) lucky embie put back last Thursday and am due to test on Tuesday.

I had to write about the 'sneezing' thing.  I think I read somewhere that this could be a reaction to the pg hormone in the late night injection.  I spent all weekend sneezing my head off so I hope lucky embie was holding on tight!!

My DH is away at the weekend and I'm not sure I will be able to stop the temptation of testing on Sunday - can't stop thinking about it.

Have had a few twinges but not a lot else.

Good luck to all of you 

Lou xx


----------



## loujane (Sep 22, 2005)

Am now feeling very chuffed with myself as first time I have worked out how to add a picture!!

Where do I go to do the details that everone has in pink at the bottom??

Thanks

Lou xx


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 8, 2004)

Hi Lou Jane  
Thanks for the info about the sneezing! Will be keeping everything crossed for you for Thursday  
To get your details in pink at the bottom, click on *Profile* at the top of the screen, which will bring up your personal details... then click on *Forum Profile Information* which will enable you to edit your profile  Write your personal details in the box marked *signature* and when you have finished, click on *change profile* and your details should appear in pink at the bottom of your post 

Hope this helps/ makes sense   

LOL Nat xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi there Loujane, Nat, Shoo, Valie, Cecilie and Jen 

Welcome to the 2ww.....hope you are all doing ok and managing to keep eachother sane 

I've added you all to the 2ww list......if you click on the link you'll find it and you're very welcome to join all the others chatting there:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,43076.msg535071.html#msg535071

Much luck to you all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hello Everyone  

Hope you're all ok and hanging on in there? 
I'm feeling quite normal today, although my boobs were driving me crazy all night - itchy and uncomfortable. 
The worst thing at the moment is my short term memory - anyone else?? It might be particular to medicated FETs, as I'm taking high doses of Oestradiol as well as the progesterone bullets that you take on a fresh cycle.

Lizzie - thanks for adding us to the 2ww thread. I poopped in there and had a look yesterday but got a biit lost so I whimped out of asking you to add me to the list  

Hi Lou   big sticky viibes to your lucky embie   

Hello and dust to everyone else


----------



## Bratt (Sep 21, 2005)

girlies!!!!!!  How's everyone doing today? 
I'm feeling a bit more positive, although my boss  has reall peed me off, they have stopped my wages!!!  I was signed off last wednesday for a week and they've stopped me 152 quid!!!  I didn't think they could do that when you're on salary  
There goes our  dinner down the pub!!
Cramps are a lot better today.. dunno if that's a good thing... 

Hey Ho!!

 
all round!!

Jen
x


----------



## loujane (Sep 22, 2005)

Evening ladies!
Nat -Thanks for the info about the profile!

Jen - I didn't think your boss was allowed to do that when you had been signed off!  Do they know why you are off work??

Hope everyone is well.  Not feeling much at all today -not sure if that's a good or bad thing.  I keep dropping stuff everywhere though so think my mind has finally had it!  At least I've stopped sneezing!

A work friend has given me a big talking to about not testing at the weekend.  She used the guilt thing and said my DH wouldn't forgive me.  I think she's probably right!

Good luck to you all

Lou xx


----------



## Shoo (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi everyone, hi Lou (& thanks Lizzy for links to other thread - I'll take a look...) - sounds like we're all in pretty similar states! I've also been sneezing loads (and worried each time at the beginning...) but I didn't have a pregnancy hormone injection (donor eggs) - maybe sneezing is part of the stress!

I don't feel any symptoms at all - I had heavy boobs earlier this week but gone now (cyclogest I suppose). Other than that - nada. (And yes, clumsy and absent-minded, but that's just normal...) Like you I wish there were symptoms, but really deep down I know it's too early for them. If you think of it most people don't know they're pregnant until they miss a period.

Jen - sorry to hear about what's happened at work. What cr*p. You could do without that. Have they given a reason?

Lou - good luck with the weekend! 

Kelsey - what's CM? Hope you're OK! (I remember you saying that Friday would be a landmark...)

Valie - how's it going? Hope everyone is OK - into week 2 for me now, and the rest of you are well on your way...
Kim X


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

Hi girls 
im on a donor egg cycle with 3 embies and due to test on 9/12 - so i keep lurking on this board looking for signs and symptoms - i do feel nauseaus (and i keep sneezing   ) but i no that the evil pessaries produce the same symptoms and that its way too early to know - 
never mind roll on week 2 !!!! 

Good luck to everyone     
caseyxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hello Loujane, Nat, Shoo, Valie, Casey and Jen  

How's everyone today? 

I'm ok but I was really tempted to test this morning... Only day 9 though so that would've been naughty...

Here's some popsitive stuff for all of you:

     

     


C x x


----------



## valie (Nov 27, 2005)

Hi girls  

Gosh, I turn my back on this site for 1 day and it seems like the whole world is writing on it now, great!

CASEY;  How'd you get 3 embies implanted, did you go abroad for that? I didn't think they'd do more than 2 in UK?

JEN; can they do that in your work? If you're on the sick and not getting any pay, you are entitled to Statutory Sick Pay. I don't know how much but better than nothing.

That is so weird about everyone sneezing, I've been sneezing loads too! Thankfully it seems to have abated now. I was worried that it might affect the embies.

Have you read about the girl who tested neg on day 13 but positive on day 14!! It just shows you can't trust the first one, especially if it's early, you may not be producing enough of the preg hormone that the test looks for. 

Also heard of some-one who had a 3 day bleed, was convinced it was her period and went to Dr. She was pregnant and ok!!  (sorry I don't know all the initials, is AF period?)

Anyway, onto symptoms. I haven't had sore boobs which is really annoying cos I know that's one of the first signs!  My gums have started bleeding and I have a funny metallic taste in my mouth. I checked out these things and they are pregnancy symptoms, but I think it's just something the hormones I'm taking  trigger. Must say every day that passes without a bleed I get a little more excited. But I know I shouldn't allow that to happen, It's like building myself up for a big fall. 

Hope you're all doing fine. Is everyone else getting excited or staying firmly on ground?

Lots of Love All,   

Valie


----------



## valie (Nov 27, 2005)

Hi, it's Valie again. 

Forgot to say, getting very restless legs at night-time. Makes it hard to sleep. They're just really fidgety and you toss and turn a lot. Is it just me or anyone else got this? And does it mean anything? 

Have a Good Day Everyone!!


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi Valie  

Yes, AF is period. Short for Aunt Flo   Don't worry too much if you do bleed - that can be a good sign. And even if IVF has not been successful lots of women won't get AF until they stop taking the progesterone...

I haven't heard anything about restless legs, but outside of IVF it can be a sign of mineral deficiency, and my feeling is that IVF depletes the body's minerals...

C x


----------



## Shoo (Nov 29, 2005)

Casey - did you do your IVF in Barcelona? How did you find it? I know the sity well (for other reasons!) - I lived there for nearly 4 years. Did you get to see much?
Kim


----------



## Bratt (Sep 21, 2005)

Hey Cecile, up for a chat in the chatroom?


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

Hi girls - yes i went to Instituto Marques in Barcelona - our donor produced 6 eggs and 3 fertilised so instead of freezing 1 they put all 3 back - and I loved Barcelona - what a city !!!! i ate and shopped till i dropped, I took my dd and she loved it too esp the parc Guell, zoo and the cable ride to Monserrat 

jen - check out the work issues board and im sure you'll get some good advice there

I thought i would feel ok this cycle coz of no stimming but im still getting mild af-type pains and bloatedness - roll on next Friday  

caseyxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

bye for now
caseyxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hey Bratt

The chat room's cool - once you get the hang of it     I was a bit slow on the uptake... My username is celiagriffin, which is a bit confusing - think I might try to change it...

Have a great weekend - I won't be on line again until Tuesday now - the day before we test    WOnder if we'll both be able to wait till then.... Have a lovely weekend.

C x x x


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 8, 2004)

Hi Cecile, Kim, Valie, Bratt, lou jane and Casey 

*Casey*  and  for Friday  Same test day as me! I'm having those mild cramps and bloating too, hopefully it's a good sign 

*Kim* How are you? CM is short for cervical mucus! Well I passed my land mark today, day 7 and no bleeding! Was up half the night though with the light on in the bathroom checking!   Feel bit more relaxed today though, coz my friend, who's currently 4 months pregnant with an IVF baby, told me that the steroids I'm on will stop me from bleeding early, which is a real load off for the moment 

Hi *Lou Jane* Glad you managed to update your profile okay! My sneezing's stopped too now, though I'm finding I keep having to blow my nose and it's really bloody 

*Valie* Keeping everything crossed that those symptoms you're getting are pregnancy symptoms  My boobs are a little less sore now than they were at the beginning, but my friend said that's coz the effect of the hcg trigger shot is wearing off. She said her boobs didn't start to get sore again until after she got her BFP 

*Cecile* Do we need to sent in the    Hope you have a lovely weekend. See you back online on Tueday 

*Jen* Aw poor you.. can't believe your boss has been so stingy   Good to hear you're feeling positive though 

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend 

LOL Nat xxx


----------



## meneilson (Jan 5, 2005)

Hiya

Can i join your merry gang please as I am due to test on 9th Dec, this is my first ICSI and I think I have aged 15 years and gained about 40 stone!!!!  This 2ww is killing me all I have kind of convinced mysef that it hasn't worked as I fell the wicked witch is tappin on my shoulder as usual symptoms plus I keep waking up in a hot sweat (not as bad as when I was DR) but last night I woke up twice roasting hot and busting for a wee, - anyone else  Those of you that are talking about testing early please make sure the pregnyl (if you used it)is out of your system as depending on the amount it can stay in you system for up to 14 days I think.  I did a PG test yesterday and it was negative so  know that that is out of my systems and I'm basing it on info that i have read that it is far to early to receive a positive result even if I am one of the lucky ones!!!!!

Thanks for a great thread and I Wish you all of the love n luck in the world.

xxx


----------



## Shoo (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi Meneilson - Welcome! I'm testing on the 9th too (and  Casey and Kelsey too I think?) - I'd be happy to keep putting it off forever...hope the night sweats are easing off. I'm still not feeling much of anything really - occasional twinges here and there, slightly sore boobs but I know that could be anything...I'd quite like to feel *something*!

Casey - yeah, Barcelona is great isn't it. Last week I booked flights to go there at easter to see friends. Can't wait to get some sun after what feels like weeks of rain and drizzle (I'm in the West Country, what do you expect. For the transfer we had to drive through inches of snow and what felt like a blizzard - it was pretty amazing!) How long did you have to spend there for the treatment?

How is everyone after the weekend? We had people over so it was busy and went quickly - takes your mind off it too! How are you all feeling? I know that for some of you, test day is pretty close...in fact, are you due to test tomorrow Lou? Here's hoping that it all goes well, and to all of you who are testing this week...loads of luck...
Kim X


----------



## meneilson (Jan 5, 2005)

Me again thanks for welcoming me,

Yep hot flushes are still in full flow but on another thread a couple have replied to say that it is the side effect of the cyclogest which is fine I can live with side effects I had just read something different somewhere else and automatically presumed the worst.  First day back at work today and it is quite nice to get up off of my lazy lardi ass, I'm sure I put on a stone last week while plonked on the sofa watching the sixth series of Bad Girls!!!  Work is OK and quite nice to true and swerve the brain into0 thinking about other things other than embies!!!!

Well bundles and trundles of luck to those of you that are testing today and sending bag loads of baby dust to those that are still nesting.

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## loujane (Sep 22, 2005)

Thanks for thinking of me Kim - I am testing tomorrow!!!  Not feeling very positive this evening though.  I just don't 'feel' anything, just a bit periody in my tummy every now and then.  Any symptoms I do have are the same as the side effects of the progesterone so there's no point trying to read anything into them.  I haven't had any spotting but I assume the progesterone holds that off too, so I really have no idea at all. 

As you can tell I'm a bit fed up and can't wait to know either way, it's been the longest weekend ever!!!  I'm so pleased that I've only had to wait 12 days as I know some of you other ladies wait up to 18.

Will let you know how I get on....  Lou


----------



## Shoo (Nov 29, 2005)

Well, you know, I think that it's too early for there to be symptoms really, so I don't think it makes much difference whether you feel something or not..Wishing you loads of luck for tomorrow morning - hope it all works out!
Kim


----------



## valie (Nov 27, 2005)

Hi girls,

I'm very confused. How come there are different waiting times? I thought everyone had to wait 2 weeks, but going by what you say, some test day 12 others day 18. 

My clinic didn't give me a precise date, they just said 2 weeks. Oh, I don't know 

I've been very stressed the last few days cos my test is getting so close. I thought I'd prepared myself well that if it doesn't work this time, it means I go again and that's ok. Suddenly though I've been very tearful, at the slightest thing. I think it's down to the fact that while I may not have a pregnancy at the moment at least I have hope of one. After Thursday I prob won't even have that!

Really sorry girls, everybody's always very upbeat and positive on this thread and I feel like I'm letting you all down. If one more person says " if it's meant to be, then it will happen" I'll kill them!! That has become my pet hate phrase. Does that comfort others? It just makes me think well, what if it's not meant to be? And I refuse to go there. I'm in this IVF until it works. I just have to get this off my chest before I scream.

Maybe when I do the test on Thurs I'll feel better whatever the result. At least I'll know whether to celebrate or  just get on with planning my next attempt.

Hopefully I'll feel better tomorrow, I really don't want to depress anyone out there. But at least you understand. The last bit of the wait is so much worse. Or maybe it's just me, dunno!!

Anyway, sleep tight all and pleasant dreams. And just forget all this stuff I've written!!


G'night

Valie


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

Hi girls
ive been testing early - day 11pt and im getting -ve's and feel very sure that AF is on her way - so im not feeling positive at all - i no its early to test but would have expected a faint +ve by now  
caseyxxxx


----------



## Shoo (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi there - thought I'd log in & see if any of you are around...
Casey - I really think it's too early...don't get despondant..
Valie - my clinic said to test 14 days afterwards, but they meant after the transfer and not the e/c. I'm waiting until then. To be honest I feel a bit like you Valie (I think), I just don't ever want to test because while I don't test, and while I don't have a period there's hope...so I try to carry on pretending nothing is happening (but I think about it loads!!)
So I feel OK but I feel very anxious - I think we're all bound to feel like that. How can we not? The only reason we're doing this is because we expect it to work! Otherwise we wouldn't bother. I hope you're feeling OK today. It is a hard time. I find it difficult because my partner always talks about it like it's worked, like it's a definite fact that I'm pregnant!...and I have to keep saying "Well, it might not have worked you know", and feel like I'm being negative...

Oh well...how's everyone else doing?

Lots of luck to you all, Kim X


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hello Everyone  

I was supposed to test tomorrow but got impatient    
I got a  

Can't believe it....

Loads of luck and dust to all of you      

Cecilie x x


----------



## Bratt (Sep 21, 2005)

Hi All, I have done a first response test, def a BFN.
Just wanted to thank you all for your support, wish you all well and say Goodbye, I just can't do this anymore.
Jen


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Jen - I'm so sorry Honey  
I'm thinking of you
Cecilie x


----------



## Shoo (Nov 29, 2005)

Jen, what a bummer - look after yourself.
Kim


----------



## meneilson (Jan 5, 2005)

Cecilie A BIG FAT CONGRATULATIONS on being such a clever girl.

Jen  I am so sorry for your news and I really do understand how you feel as AF arrived today.


To everyone else left to test I wish you all the luck in the world.

xxx


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

Cecile - congratulations      

Jen - im so sorry about your BFN and can really undertand your feelings at the mo - take some time out to grieve and look after each other, before making any decisions 
- it is very hard   

Meneilson - has af come early - if so it might still be worth testing - if not then im very very sorry and hope you and your dp will look after each other   

love caseyxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## loujane (Sep 22, 2005)

jen - I wish there was something I could say to make you feel better...xx

cecilie - Congrats to you!!

I don't really know if I'm coming or going.  Got the call from Hammersmith to say we had a 'weak positive' and I need to go back in a week to see if levels have gone up.  I had a bit of spotting last night and the doctor didn't seem too concerned about that.  The normal level is 60 and I've only got 12 which is on the cusp of whether or not it will be viable.  I'm trying hard to be positive but have been in this position twice before and finding it very difficult.  DH keeps telling me to be positive as could go either way.  I feel the need to sit on the sofa with my legs tightly crossed for the next few days!!

Hope everyone is ok.  Good luck to any testers!!

Lou xx


----------



## valie (Nov 27, 2005)

Hi girls,

God it really is crunch time for us isn't it.

Cecilie - Fantastic news, you must be walking on air!

Jen - So sorry,take some quiet time out.

Lou - Good luck, I hope it'll come right for you.

I'm due to test Thurs but tested today (Tues) neg. I'll test Thurs, I guess you never know but I think I can guess what's coming. It's like a crazy lottery isn't it?

To anyone still to test - All the luck in the world, we all deserve it, we've all been through hell. 

I'll let you know how things turn out. 

Hugs, kisses and support to you all.

Valie. 

Love, Valie.


----------



## Shoo (Nov 29, 2005)

Cecilie - forgot to add my congratulations yesterday!
Lou - loads of luck.
Hope everyone else is OK, and good luck to you tomorrow Valie....how are you feeling today? 

I would still do anything rather than test - have absolutely no idea what the outcome will be (still don't feel very much of anything), and am trying to prepare myself...

Good luck to everyone left to test...
Kim


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hello All

Thank you for all your kind wishes..

Kim - I have everything crossed for you. Are you testing tomorrow?

Valie -     hopefully you tested too early... Good luck tomorrow...

Maneilson - sorry you got AF  

Lou - I really hope your HCG levels are on their way up ^fingers crossed^

Casey - when are you testing? Good luck x x

Loads of  

Cecilie x x


----------



## valie (Nov 27, 2005)

Hi,

Tested negative again today. Am crying a lot. My husband is worried about me and I feel bad crying so much in front of him cos I know he's disappointed too. Haven't told anyone yet. My mum and sister are waiting for the big news and I can't bear to pick up the phone. I've sent hubby off to play golf thinking maybe I just need to cry all day to try and get it out of my system and I don't want to subject him to a whole day of that. I want to do this again, but don't feel strong enough yet to even think of it. It just seems such a waste taking all those injections and medications and being so meticulous about it all and all for nothing!

I think just writing it all down here is helping a little though I don't want to depress anyone. I really wish I hadn't told anyone, it would have been easier. I definitely won't tell a soul next time apart from the message board here of course, which has been a godsend.

Thanks girls for all the help.  ( I still believe in the end of the rainbow, it's just going to take me longer than I thought to get there.)

Valie


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

Valie - so so sorry to hear you got a BFN - I am nearly in the same pace as you - ive tested today - day 12 and its BFN so i no its devastating -i think its so much harder with DE as our expectations are so much higher. You need time to grieve and cry as much as you want to - as for telling people - somethimes i think they want so much and we are scared of letting people down but this is not about them its about you and dh. I am sure your mum and sis will give you lots of support but right now just do what is right for you - and if that means hiding from the world until you feel stronger so be it. 

When you do feel stronger - check out the avroadies thread - those girls are such an encouragement - take some time out to explore and think about things and remember you took the meds and were so meticulous because you gave it yourself the best shot - and there are now no ofs and buts - your time WILL come so hold on to your dream

BTW i didn't tell anyone - and now im in bits and no-one knows why - dont know which is worse really 

lTake very very good care of yourslf - thinking of you
caseyxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shoo (Nov 29, 2005)

Casey, Valie - I'm sorry, don't know what else to say. Make sure you look after yourselves.
Cecilie - How are you feeling? I test on Friday, I was going to put it off till Saturday but my partner says I have to test (I've really started moping the last couple of days...) Still, I'm occupied tomorrow as have to go to London for the day for work. 
Hope you'e OK Lou,

Kim


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Aw, Casey and Valie    

I'm so sorry - IVF is such a lottery. I'm thinking of you both and sending you   . As you say Casey - your time WILL come...

Kim - be brave and do the test on Friday. ^fingers crossed^    

Cecilie x


----------



## valie (Nov 27, 2005)

Hi everyone,


Kim - Good luck, go get 'em girl!

Casey - God, it's awful isn't it? I can't think of anything else. Other people have a conversation with me and I don't even hear half of it, I just drift of into my own world. DH was watching a film earlier, I couldn't take any of it in,I was miles away. I was a bit annoyed that he doesn't seem as upset as me but then he would never show it the same. He thinks he has to be strong for me but really I'd quite like to see a bit of emotion, then we could  share the grief. That's men for you!  

How are you, hon? It's so weird that we're both going through the same misery. I guess we just have to lick our wounds for a bit then on with the next go. Failure makes you tired doesn't it?

Have you been on the "negative cycle" threads? Lots of girls in the same boat but I'm glad we're still in contact, since we shared the whole 2WW together. 


I'll be thinking of you. Keep in touch

Love Valie


----------



## Bratt (Sep 21, 2005)

ladies

We got the dreaded BFN confirmed yesterday, about all they could say was perhaps they hadn't picked the best 2 but I suppose it is pretty difficult to tell.

After bucket fulls of tears  and a lot of talking, my hub has persuaded me we have to go for the FET, the chances are slimmer I know but then if they are strong enuf to survive the thaw then maybe they will make it all the way to our arms 

   to all in the same boat as us, I never thought I would be this devastated

  and the very best wishes to every one else


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hello again Bratt

Just to give you some hope - my BFP was from an FET. They DO work! And it's lovely not to have the EC part of the treatment.

Wishing you loads of luck..

Cecilie


----------



## Bratt (Sep 21, 2005)

Thanks Cecile, and many many Congrats on your BFP.
Any info on FET'S would be appreciated!!  I feel I have to get back on this rollercoaster before I get too scared!!


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

I've posted a reply to you on the FET board. There are lots of helpful, supportive women on that board. Don't worry - the FET thing will be fine    

Cecilie x


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 8, 2004)

Hi everyone... just to let you know it was another  for us too    

luv Nat xxx


----------



## valie (Nov 27, 2005)

Hi Nat,

Really sorry. It's very hard. Try looking on the other threads like negative cycle, I think it helps to share it with girls who are going through it. There aren't any words I can offer that will make it better for you. 

Except that I send you love and support. I think we should all rest now and live to fight another day. 

Best wishes

Valie xx


----------



## Shoo (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi All,
Suppose you could guess from my silence that I got a BFN. I didn't feel like sitting at the PC. Dead ****ty, but I guess many of you already know that....
So sorry Valie and Nat for your losses too,
Kim


----------



## Bratt (Sep 21, 2005)

hello girls, i think we were all unluck this time, cept for cecile.
  for us all, maybe 2006 will be our year.
Jen
x


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

Girls - don't know if you've read my posts on other threads - ive got a really low +ve on my beta test. it has risen from 12.5 (sat) to 16.3 (today) and clinic think it is a bio-chem pg - i have another blood test on thurs to give me a better clue what is going on - doesn't look good but im trying to stay positive

caseyxx


----------



## hiya (Nov 1, 2005)

Hi just read your post and noticed that you have gone through an early menopause.

I haven't found many poeple who have gone through this and it would be good to know someone elses story.

I was 22 (nearly 24 now) when I was told and just currently waiting to have another go of IVF with my sis as egg donor, she didn't react to 4 amuels of menopour so they are going to up the dosage next time to six to see if that works.

Have you used known egg donors? 

I stopped having periods two years ago but recently this year I have started having periods again and this month I felt I had a proper period like I did when I was younger so I talked the hospital into letting me have a hormone test to see if they had come down.

Did this ever happen to you? I am going to carry on reading your posts now and fingers crossed for you. 

It would be good to get your story 

Hiya


----------



## hiya (Nov 1, 2005)

I have posted a previous post before I read about what you have all been trhough on your two week wait, 

I hope you all get 
++++ next time, you have all been through so much and I have never got up to the 2ww but I hope I am as brave as you all where if I get to that stage.


Take care


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

hi Hiya 
good luck with your tx - you might want to pop over to the donor egg thread - the girls there are lovely 

thanks for your good wishes
caseyxxx


----------

